# Reel Addiction PCB 6/6-6/9



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 10, 2014)

Its been a long past few days fishing with good results! Just gonna make this short and sweet. Fished with some local folks as well as some from Georgia. Caught several snapper in the 20lb range but never made it over that mark. We targeted Snapper first on all the trips then beat hard bottom pretty much the rest of the days for scamp and big mingos which turned out pretty productive with one of the days catching 60 mingos from 3-5 lbs. If only we could get more than 9 days of Snapper Season!


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jun 10, 2014)

Dang good catches. It was nice to have some calm seas during that 9 day stretch.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 10, 2014)

Thats the only problem! There wasnt but 2-3 decent days...fished in 4-6 all day yesterday....


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jun 10, 2014)

After looking at your boat in the photo I now  know who you are. Good ol bayside marina. I run the 27ft maycraft "Big Money". You moved your boat Saturday afternoon  so I coulda take out. We ran out Saturday afternoon got our 4 20lb snappers and came on back in


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 10, 2014)

Man, where in the world are you finding all those nearly extinct fish??? Don't let the dnr see these pics, lol. Great catch guys. You've been fishing hot the past few weeks.  My fams down there right now. Wish I was too, but will be back home late July (P-cola area). Hope to get some solid fishing in when there. Dying to get into some salt!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 10, 2014)

crappiecatchin said:


> After looking at your boat in the photo I now  know who you are. Good ol bayside marina. I run the 27ft maycraft "Big Money". You moved your boat Saturday afternoon  so I coulda take out. We ran out Saturday afternoon got our 4 20lb snappers and came on back in



Yup thats me.....been running out of Bayside for 5 years now...


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 10, 2014)

What did you get the Blackfin on?


----------



## Joel (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't say enough good things about our trip with Capt. Mickey and Capt Chris yesterday.   Seas were predicted to be 1'-2' which we never saw the whole day.  Rough conditions but Mickey made up for it with the fishing.  Great service, good fishing and good company the whole day (all 12 hrs! ).  Ended up with a limit of red snapper, a good mess of scamp and mingos and a bonus blackfin which was taken care of at supper tonight. Despite the 4-6 footers and sharks, Mickey never once slowed down.  Glad to have met you, Mickey and look forward to doing it again.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 10, 2014)

Joel said:


> I can't say enough good things about our trip with Capt. Mickey and Capt Chris yesterday.   Seas were predicted to be 1'-2' which we never saw the whole day.  Rough conditions but Mickey made up for it with the fishing.  Great service, good fishing and good company the whole day (all 12 hrs! ).  Ended up with a limit of red snapper, a good mess of scamp and mingos and a bonus blackfin which was taken care of at supper tonight. Despite the 4-6 footers and sharks, Mickey never once slowed down.  Glad to have met you, Mickey and look forward to doing it again.



4 to 6 footers all day in the GOM can make for a tiring day of fishing......what did yall catch the blackfin on if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 10, 2014)

redneck_billcollector said:


> What did you get the Blackfin on?



Seen him swim under the boat and pitched a cigar on a flatline his way and BAM!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 10, 2014)

Joel said:


> I can't say enough good things about our trip with Capt. Mickey and Capt Chris yesterday.   Seas were predicted to be 1'-2' which we never saw the whole day.  Rough conditions but Mickey made up for it with the fishing.  Great service, good fishing and good company the whole day (all 12 hrs! ).  Ended up with a limit of red snapper, a good mess of scamp and mingos and a bonus blackfin which was taken care of at supper tonight. Despite the 4-6 footers and sharks, Mickey never once slowed down.  Glad to have met you, Mickey and look forward to doing it again.



Thanks for the kind words Joel! We had a blast with yall.....although I couldnt hardly get out the bed this morning. That new boat cant come quick enough! Just holler when yall get ready to go fish killing again!


----------



## Joel (Jun 10, 2014)

Capt. Mickey Locke said:


> Thanks for the kind words Joel! We had a blast with yall.....although I couldnt hardly get out the bed this morning. That new boat cant come quick enough! Just holler when yall get ready to go fish killing again!



Glad to know a seasoned veteran like yourself was sore this morning.   I thought I was just being a wimp!  Between the waves and the fish,  I've got more places that are sore than arent!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 11, 2014)

Capt. Mickey Locke said:


> Thanks for the kind words Joel! We had a blast with yall.....although I couldnt hardly get out the bed this morning. That new boat cant come quick enough! Just holler when yall get ready to go fish killing again!



What new boat are you getting?


----------



## captbrian (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I guess I don't have to post the pics of the trips I ran on there for ya.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 11, 2014)

captbrian said:


> Well I guess I don't have to post the pics of the trips I ran on there for ya.



I gave you 3 days to! Better get on the ball! LOL

Captbrian did run the first trip then a short morning trip for me....Glad to have him on the team! Hes a true fish Killer!


----------



## captbrian (Jun 11, 2014)

I appreciate you letting me make a few trips.....now
come on July 1!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 11, 2014)

Capt. Mickey Locke said:


> I gave you 3 days to! Better get on the ball! LOL
> 
> Captbrian did run the first trip then a short morning trip for me....Glad to have him on the team! Hes a true fish Killer!



Well, you might want to introduce him to some of the jiggers, looks like the August charter is turning into a friendly jigging tournament and we are probably going to need more boats.....Just remember, big AJs and gags....on jigs NO bait allowed.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 12, 2014)

*PM sent*

Looking to do some fishing 06/21 - 06/28 week.  Check your PM please.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 12, 2014)

PM Sent Thanks!


----------



## The Captain (Jun 16, 2014)

We can't keep snapper here in Ga.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jun 16, 2014)

The Captain said:


> We can't keep snapper here in Ga.



Captain, You are closer to GOM snapper than GA snapper when you add the boat ride in.  We are from ATL area and don't let the snapper ban in GA stop us.


----------

